

Tech's Gender Gap: Real or Silicon (Valley) Made - SparksZilla
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/rebekah-iliff/techs-gender-gap-real-or-_b_1930736.html

======
alid
Brilliant article! It's so important to highlight the multifarious roles
played by women throughout the tech sector.

Although I'll temper that by noting there's work to be done in addressing the
gender balance in engineering and encouraging the next generation of women
developers - there's a Charlie Rose interview with Sheryl Sandberg and Marc
Andreessen, where Sheryl noted that at a recent programming camp for kids
there were very few girls.

~~~
SparksZilla
No question about it we need more women in each of the roles Rebekah
mentioned. Do you have the link to that interview? I'd love to listen to /
watch it!

~~~
alid
Here you go :) It's long but insightful, so I recommend watching the whole
thing:
[https://www.facebook.com/FacebookStudio?sk=app_2522064914642...](https://www.facebook.com/FacebookStudio?sk=app_252206491464232)

------
roguecoder
While all of those are important and often-undervalued roles, attributing them
to gender seems far-fetched. Suggesting that there isn't a problem with gender
in tech because related professions have women is purposefully obtuse
(especially when the ratio among entrepreneurs is even worse than among
coders.)

